# [solved] putty gentoo brak połączenia

## kobold

Witam!

Jestem nowy w temacie gentoo, bo przesiadłem się na niego z debiana za namową kolegi, ponieważ jest mniej problemowy.

Po długich a ciężkich bojach z instalacją w końcu uruchomiłem, po częsci skonfigurowałem gentoo i okazało się, że mam problem z połączeniem się z nim za pomocą putty.

na komputerze z gentoo dałem

/etc/init.d/sshd start

i teoretycznie powinno być ok, ale jak próbuję się połączyć z komputera obok, to przez długi czas nic się nie dzieje, a potem wyrzuca komunikat 

Network error: connection timeout

komputer z gentoo ma ip zewnętrzne i pinguje świat, komputer obok jest w sieci lokalnej, ale obydwa się nie pingują nawzajem

poradzono mi 

route -n

ale nie wiem jak ztego korzystać,Last edited by kobold on Tue Oct 20, 2009 1:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kurak

Zwraca Ci jakiś komunikat odnoścnie tego? 

```
/etc/init.d/sshd start
```

czy startuje bez problemów?  kolejna sprawa czy aby na pewno nie zmieniałeś konfigów ssh, może na innym porcie nasłuchuje.

----------

## kobold

pisze że uruchomiło... nic więcej i robiłem zgodnie z manualem, tam nie ma żadnej zmiany konfigów ssh, więc nic nie zmieniałem, a w putty na winzgrozie daje ip gentoo, port 22 domyslny i tryb połaczenia ssh, w debianie w ten właśnie sposób się łączyłem

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Sprawdź czy możesz się "sshować" na Gentoo na localhosta. Pokaż konfiguracje sieci itp.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Quote:*   

> komputer z gentoo ma ip zewnętrzne i pinguje świat, komputer obok jest w sieci lokalnej, ale obydwa się nie pingują nawzajem 

 

No to skoro nie mozesz uzyskac polaczenia p2p miedzy nimi, to jak Ty chcesz sie polaczyc po ssh? Dales bardzo chaotyczny opis i zupelnie mylacy temat.

----------

## kobold

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Sprawdź czy możesz się "sshować" na Gentoo na localhosta. Pokaż konfiguracje sieci itp.

 

ok jak sie "sshowac" ?? nie ma sprawy ale nie wiem jak...

konfiguracja jest nastepujaca:

plik /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

config_eth1=( "79.190.124.X netmask 255.255.255.xxx brd 79.190.124.xxx" )

routes_eth1=( "default via 79.190.124.X" )

plik /etc/resolv.conf

nameserver 194.204.152.34

nameserver 194.204.159.1

nie wiem co jeszcze dołożyć...

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> [
> 
> No to skoro nie mozesz uzyskac polaczenia p2p miedzy nimi, to jak Ty chcesz sie polaczyc po ssh? Dales bardzo chaotyczny opis i zupelnie mylacy temat.

 

ale pingują np. www.gentoo.org bez problemu obydwa komputery, sieciowo są podpięte do jednego switcha który bezpośrednio wychodzi na modem tepsy... dokładnie w ten sam sposób miałem na debianie i działało, a obydwa pingują nawet gateway, który mają wspólny...Last edited by kobold on Tue Oct 20, 2009 11:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   komputer z gentoo ma ip zewnętrzne i pinguje świat, komputer obok jest w sieci lokalnej, ale obydwa się nie pingują nawzajem  
> 
> No to skoro nie mozesz uzyskac polaczenia p2p miedzy nimi, to jak Ty chcesz sie polaczyc po ssh? Dales bardzo chaotyczny opis i zupelnie mylacy temat.

 O, a tego nie doczytałem.   :Shocked: 

 *kobold wrote:*   

> ok jak sie "sshowac" ?? nie ma sprawy ale nie wiem jak... 

   :Laughing:  Ok... tego się spodziewałem. Zaraz chyba zakończymy ten wątek i odeślemy kolegę do dokumentacji...   :Twisted Evil: 

Chciałem się dowiedzieć czy możesz zalogować się przez ssh na localhost na Gentoo. Ale po tym co zauważył SlashBeast to już chyba nie ma znaczenia.

--- Dodane:

kobold, oba interfejsy masz wpięte do tego switcha?

----------

## SlashBeast

skoro obie maszyny masz pod jednym switchem to na komputerze z zewnetrznym ip nie mozesz podniesc dodatkowego ip z podsieci takiej samej, jak ten 'komputer w sieci lokalnej' i po jego lokalnym ip wbijac? Podales config sieci tylko z jednej maszyny.

----------

## kobold

wpiałem gentoo do sieci wewnetrznej, zmienilem mu ip na 192.168.0.201 na eth0, dołożyłem routes_eth0 (default via 192.168.0.1) dla eth1 obydwa wpisy zakomentowałem, druga maszyna ma 192.168.0.9, teraz już z windowsa pinguje gentoo i z gentoo pinguje winzgroze, 

dałem ssh localhost i zalogowało mi się

ale dalej nie łączę się z putty na gentoo

edit1

ustawienia putty :

ip 192.168.0.201 port 22 metoda ssh

może ma znaczenie że zainstalowałem iptables, ale input output i forward są na accept, więc nie powinno nic robić...

edit2

przelogowalem sie na zwyklego usera a nie na roota i dałem 

ssh localhost

to wyrzuciło mi:

connect to host localhost port 22: connection refused

problem częsciowo rozwiązany, łączę cię za pomocą cygwin

----------

